

Robin Hood Hashing should be your default Hash Table implementation - thinkpad20
http://sebastiansylvan.com/2013/05/08/robin-hood-hashing-should-be-your-default-hash-table-implementation/

======
mcherm
Of course I never write my own Hash Table implementation, nor should I. But
this is fascinating anyway -- and obvious in retrospect. "Reduce the length of
the longest probe chains by reorganizing the probe chains to even them out.
This improves performance when the table is full enough that the probe chain
length matters."

